# Top Gear Pipes



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was watching Top Gear on BBC America. It is the one where they cross the English Channel in homemade amphibious Cars. And when they were introducing the piece, they were all smoking pipes. It looked like James May and Jeremy Clakrson had a Petersons, they looked like straight ones with a chunky stem.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Those were the Porsche pipes


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

After a little research...Looks like they were actually Porsche Design pipes. They did not are that segment in the US.



> *Top Gear pipe smoking sparks apology call*
> _Campaigners are demanding the BBC apologise after Top Gear presenters Jeremy Clarkson and James May appeared to flout the smoking ban on the show_.
> 
> Campaigners are demanding the BBC apologise after Top Gear presenters Jeremy Clarkson and James May appeared to flout the smoking ban on the show.
> ...


Calls for apology for smoking pipes? Maybe we should have let Germany win the war :cheeky:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

wait...he put the wrong end of a PIPE in his mouth???


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

He was goofing around. Very funny bit.

Of course James looks perfect with a pipe. It suits him


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> wait...he put the wrong end of a PIPE in his mouth???


It's a Porsche, the hot bit goes in the back


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

One of my favorite shows.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Eventually restrictions lead to revolt. 

Even if it means a couple of guys on a tv show . Everyone remembers what it is like to be a kid and get told how to do everything. 

I respect the boys of TG for mocking the draconian BS the Brits push.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Top Gear kicks ass! I loved the USA episode


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a link in case somebody has not seen this already.

YouTube - Pipe smoking fail

Very funny indeed :bounce:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Great!! Thanks for finding the clip. I spent a few minutes looking for it and couldn't find a good quality version.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

haha that also is one of my favorite shows. Those guys are great.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> It's a Porsche, the hot bit goes in the back


That is the funniest thing I've read all night! Well done...


----------

